# Ipad3-Ios6-Plan-Déplacer repères



## wip (21 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour 

J'ai un iPad3 sur Ios6 et j'ai testé la nouvelle version de plan que je ne trouve pas si mauvaise.
Par contre, je n'arrive pas à déplacer les repères pour par exemple signaler à Apple une mauvaise localisation d'un lieu; Après avoir signalé un problème, le logiciel m'invite à déplacer le repère au bon endroit mais impossible de le bouger ... Il y a une manip spécial à faire ou le toucher-déplacer devrait suffire ?


----------



## wip (21 Septembre 2012)

wip a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un iPad3 sur Ios6 et j'ai testé la nouvelle version de plan que je ne trouve pas si mauvaise.
> Par contre, je n'arrive pas à déplacer les repères pour par exemple signaler à Apple une mauvaise localisation d'un lieu; Après avoir signalé un problème, le logiciel m'invite à déplacer le repère au bon endroit mais impossible de le bouger ... Il y a une manip spécial à faire ou le toucher-déplacer devrait suffire ?


Bon, j'ai un peu honte et je me répond à moi même... Il suffit de laisser le doigt appuyé une seconde (sans bouger) pour que le repère accepte de se déplacer ensuite :rose:
Je me fais vieux....


----------

